# Cops: Woman Raped After Facebook Ruse



## kwflatbed

*ANDOVER, Mass. -- *A man used Facebook to lure a 20-year-old woman to the La Quinta Hotel in Andover on the promise of a modeling agency interview, but instead raped her, eagletribune.com reported. The newspaper reported that the woman said she received a message from a man later identified as Jared Martinez, 23, of Jersey City, N.J., who had represented himself as David Rodriguez from "AIP Modeling." The message stated "AIP Modeling is currently looking for young ladies to be a part of our small but rapidly growing company. If you are interested in becoming a model, feel free to send me a message for details." According to the police report, Martinez offered her a strawberry-flavored drink from the hotel room refrigerator, and she said after she drank it she began to feel dizzy.

Read more: Cops: Woman Raped After Facebook Ruse - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Guest

Sorry she was raped, but... Really? The random guy who sent a FB message claiming to be a modeling agent wasn't who he said he was? Shocker! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7costanza

Its almost hard to feel bad for someone so stupid that they go to a hotel to meet someone they met on FB for a "modeling shoot"...wtf happened to common sense.


----------



## CJIS

7costanza said:


> Its almost hard to feel bad for someone so stupid that they go to a hotel to meet someone they met on FB for a "modeling shoot"...wtf happened to common sense.


Apparently that was lost long ago. Common sense is something sacred and revered now.


----------

